# [THIS ONE WORKS!] How many countries have you been to (other than your own)?



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

The title says it all


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

4 countries. 

Mexico
South Korea
Vietnam
Laos

lol


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

8..... cruises ftw


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

JennyJukes said:


> 8..... cruises ftw


Hmm I'm going to need to take a cruise. That sounds fun.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Canada, Germany, Italy, and Austria.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Italy, Canada, Germany (briefly). Only 18, lots of time left to visit all the others


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

14 and counting...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I've been to New Zealand and Japan, but I also spent two days in Singapore, for flying to/from Japan, but I don't know if that really counts.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sadly only one BUT I fully intend on visiting many more within the next 10 years


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

other than my own country i've been to the states, the bahamas, and england


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Canada
Mexico
Costa Rica
Nicaragua


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Croatia, Austria, UK. (Im from Hungary)


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

None, eventhough I've lived within 20 miles of the Mexican-American border my whole life, and have been close enough to the border to where I could see Mexico in the distance.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

As of right now 12 & by the end of the month I will have another 3 under my belt.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Only 5 other countries as of yet (China, Malaysia, Singapore, Cambodia, Japan), but plans are in place for at least one more, in addition to revisiting a couple of the others at some point (China and Japan!). There's also quite a list of other countries I have in mind to visit, but no plans are in place currently.
I don't think I'll ever be satisfied until I've been everywhere, lol!


----------



## Tazzie (Jun 5, 2016)

So far been to Mexico, Guatemala, Ecuador and Colombia.

Hopefully Canada and Germany within a year.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I am from the US. I have visited: Canada, Mexico, Costa Rica, Japan, South Korea, Philippines, Thailand, Mainland China, Ireland, UK and France.

11!


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Apart from the UK, not counting the UAE and Hong Kong (only went there as part of a transfer flight) and France since a coach for a field trip just drove past it, I've been to the US, the Philippines, Belgium, the Netherlands and Germany, the last three for field trips. In short, 5, since I've lived in the UK for the longest so far.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

One. The Netherlands. I loved it - very friendly people. The food I have eaten there was quite delicious. 
I'd like to go to England and Sweden one day. Lithuania as well.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

Besides my own (USA) I've only been to the Philippines.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Canada, England, Scotland, Belgium, France, the Netherlands...I'm studying abroad next fall, so that should increase a lot.


----------



## Atmey (Mar 28, 2011)

16, I might have forgotten some: (I only remembered 14 when i votes)
Oman
Turkey
Germany
France
Australia
Saudi Arabia
Djibouti
Singapore
Honk Kong
USA
UK
Austria
Japan
Sweden
Switzerland
Indonesia

Can you guess where I live? (no peeking at profile)


----------



## Aquali (Nov 15, 2016)

Sweden, Germany, England, Spain and UAE


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha exactly 19 

Thanks for the trip down remedy lane. 

For the record that's most of Europe, Japan and USA.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

19. But I need to see the whole world so that's clearly not enough... I've never been south of the equator... I need to fix that.


----------



## Atmey (Mar 28, 2011)

Aquali said:


> Sweden, Germany, England, Spain and UAE


What are your impressions about the UAE? I've heard mixed opinions mostly.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

None, but next year I'll be goin to Mexico,Jamaica and Haiti on a cruise.

Then Germany in 2018 hopefully


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Exactly 31:

Germany
Switzerland
Austria
Czech Republic
Hungary
Slovakia
Bulgaria
Croatia
Slovenia
Albania
Turkey
Greece
Oman
United Arab Emirates
Japan
United States
United Kingdom
France
Luxembourg
Belgium
Spain
Italy
Poland
Denmark
Sweden
Ireland
Mexico
Liechtenstein
Monaco
Netherlands
Portugal



Atmey said:


> What are your impressions about the UAE? I've heard mixed opinions mostly.


I personally didn't like it, Oman is right next to it and a lot more authentic and with a more stunning landscape. Especially liked the Dhofar region in the SW. Endless Beaches, lost cities, Rub-Al-Khali-Desert, frankincense markets, indian ocean, few tourists and authentic arabic atmosphere.
Edit: Just seen that you've already been to Oman, if you have, UAE is gonna be a disappointment.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

To Greece


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

the netherlands
united kingdom
austria
germany
france (it's so close that i just can walk into france)
luxembourg

6 countries so far, and i'm from Belgium.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Spain, Belgium, England. 

I'd like to travel more. But I'd need tips, as I took a plane twice in my life (in a weekend) and ended up with eardrums perforation, and I didn't have a cold. Just humidity makes me allergic. I thought about New Zealand, before.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

So far I've visited Canada, Mexico, Phillipine Islands, Japan, Thailand, Australia, Pakistan, Iraq, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Israel, Egypt, Kenya, Uganda, France, Italy, Monaco, Spain, UK, Ireland and Columbia and several overseas US territories.


----------



## Atmey (Mar 28, 2011)

> I personally didn't like it, Oman is right next to it and a lot more authentic and with a more stunning landscape. Especially liked the Dhofar region in the SW. Endless Beaches, lost cities, Rub-Al-Khali-Desert, frankincense markets, indian ocean, few tourists and authentic arabic atmosphere.
> Edit: Just seen that you've already been to Oman, if you have, UAE is gonna be a disappointment.


oh, i see *cries in dubai*


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

I'm Indonesian. I've been to Malaysia and Korea previously. I am studying now in Belgium and recently just took a trip to Germany. That makes it four


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

canada
Mexico


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> Spain, Belgium, England.
> 
> I'd like to travel more. But I'd need tips, as I took a plane twice in my life (in a weekend) and ended up with eardrums perforation, and I didn't have a cold. Just humidity makes me allergic. I thought about New Zealand, before.


hey dane's
luv the new avatar
it's so you


----------



## Angel_the_EBE (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm from the U.S. and the only other country I've been to is Canada. I really need to get out more.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> hey dane's
> luv the new avatar
> it's so you


Thanks. That's the soft version.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm from the U.S. and I've been to four other countries: Mexico, England, France, and Lebanon. I really want to visit more sometime soon. I love traveling. :love_heart:


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

UK
Spain
Portugal
Morocco
Sweden
Finland
Norway
Netherlands
Denmark
Switzerland
Lichtenstein
Italy
Singapore
Thailand
Malaysia
USA
Canada
Mexico
Egypt
Jordan
Syria
Czech Republic
France
Monaco
Belgium
Luxembourg
Germany
Poland
UAE
New Zealand
Hong Kong
Macau

There's always the various arguments as to whether Hong Kong and Macau are actually countries or not, whether they're part of China or not. However, I don't want to get into that discussion. For the purposes of this thread, I'll say that I've been to 32 countries outside of Australia.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Just one. I stayed in France illegally for a year to be with my then-girlfriend. 

Travel exhausts me, I prefer to avoid fossil fuel usage, and I already feel unrooted in my home country (U.S), so I most likely will never visit any other countries.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Traveled to:

Canada (3 times)

U.K. (4 times)
France
Spain
Portugal <- the best, beautiful country and lovely people
Germany (2 times)
Austria
Switzerland
Italy (2 times)
Slovenia
Croatia
Greece

Turkey
Egypt

New Zealand <- very close 2nd best after Portugal
Australia (2 times)
Samoa
French Polynesia
Vanuatu
Cook Islands

Singapore (2 times)


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Around 8 in Asia


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'll say 15. I've been to a lot of countries, just don't remember all the specifics of which ones, especially when it comes to my younger days.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

None  I'm going to Japan soon though so that's about to change! I can't wait!!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Canada
Mexico
England
Ireland
South Africa
Bahamas 

Countries I most want to travel to next:
New Zealand
Japan
Italy
Greece
Egypt
Peru


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Agh, I've traveled a lot, but mostly in the states, which is where I'm from. 

Other than that, I've been to:
South Korea
The Philippines
Singapore 
China (for a layover, but I'm counting it anyway) 
And it's not a country, I don't think, but I've also been to Guam. 

I really want to take a trip to Europe someday, too.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

None. Even though I live very close to one of the four borders in my country, I couldn't. I've travelled my own country long and wide. I want to travel so damn much.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, I'll count...

Slovakia
Italy
Germany
Greece
Egypt
Malta
England
Finland
Norway
Ireland
France
Japan
Russia

I think that's it. 13. (Not 100% sure if I might have forgotten something)


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

18 + mine (Spain)
Portugal
Italy
France
Vatican City
Monaco
Andorra
Netherlands 
Belgium
Denmark
Sweden
Norway 
Germany
Slovakia
Czech Republic
Hungary
Austria
UK (though technically it was two! *England *_and _*Wales*)
USA


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness (Dec 10, 2016)

2. Vietnam and Taiwan.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I voted 7 but counted 8 afterwards. 8)

Sweden
Norway
Germany
Belgium
The Netherlands
Russia
Estonia
Turkey


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@wastethenight Random compliment, but you're pretty. :0
@Icy NiTe take me with you next time. I fit in the luggage.


----------



## salviaplath (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been to France, Italy, Germany, Austria, England, Romania and the United States


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

5 if I remember it correctly but I have to admit I'm not one for travelling much I rather stay at home. Every now and then it's quite fun but I'm glad when I get back home afterwards.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> the netherlands
> united kingdom
> austria
> germany
> ...


the netherlands
united kingdom
austria
germany
france
luxembourg
*slovakia*


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

None I'm such a loser who never go out inside my basement


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Canada, Pakistan, Germany

I've made stops in UK, France, and UAE (Dubai in particular). 

So technically 6, but only 3 for actual traveling.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Just Mexico

I live in the U.S.
Have seen alot of the US

Oddly I live close to Canada but never been. Going to Mexico this spring with my kids tho so because I need to update my passport for that probably will plan a drive into Canada at random. My kids went to Canada with my mother last year tho so they will have seen more countries then me when we go to Mexico in May :laughing:

Anyways I do plan on going to Scottland, England, France, & Italy for sure at some point 

I also plan on Australia at some point or New Zealand as I have relatives who can put me up and give me the local tour.

Outside that tho wherever the wind would blow me.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

When I was 8 mos old - France, and Republic of Congo
When I was 5 y.o. - Canada
As an adult - Bahamas, Trinidad and Tobago, Barbados, and Mexico


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

10 so far, technically


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

5.


----------



## showbzz (Dec 31, 2016)

For as far as I can recall, 11. My parents basically dragged me through western europe as a kid.


----------



## Jano0sik (Jan 8, 2017)

Eight: Austria, Czech republic, Germany, Poland, Hungary, Croatia, Slovenia, Bosnia and Herzegovina. Lot? Slack? 

I think slack, because of how "close" is from my country in heart of Europe to other coutnries. But at the other side, when I consider I have never yet fly in a plane... However, it´s my goal to change that. But first, I want to get to know my own country more.


----------

